# Repairing Vinyl Window Seals



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Weatherstripping can be changed in some windows. Others it is not serviceable. 

What type and manufacturer of window?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

+1. Pics would help if you dont know the window brand.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

The windows were manufactured by a local company which has been out of business for many years. I'll take a few pictures post them.

Thanks.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. Another project took priority.

Here are three pictures of the window felt. The most air infiltration is at the channel where the window slides. 

Can the felt be replaced? If so, how do you determine what size to order?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That weather stripping is fine.

The reason for the air in the balance channel is because of the design of the sill.

Ask for some chimney blocks for the balance channels.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

The window manufacturer is no longer in business. Is there a generic product that will work?

I did a few searches on balance channel chimney block but get links to fireplace chimney products. Is there another term for the air blocks or do you have a link to something that will work.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You can cut some generic foam to fit in there just fine.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

Where exactly should I place the blocking foam? 

I'm thinking in the sliding window's side channel. There is a channel 3/4" wide and runs the height of the window. I believe the home improvement stores carry variable width insulating foam. Shouldn't be to difficult to cut a strip for each side and see what it does.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Correct. In the channels and at the base. No need to put more than about 3/4" total height and cut the foam to fit the dimensions of that channel.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

Found MD closed cell high density foam at Lowes. Best choice was 3/16" thick x 3/8" wide. Had to place two strips side by side to fill the 3/4" channel. I cut the strips 3" long.

A full 3/4" wide by 1/4" thick would have been the best option but so far what I found is sealing out the air. Cost $1.68 plus tax. So for under $2.00 I have fixed the problem. Not sure why the window company did not do the same. Maybe that's why they are out of business.

I may also add more under the window where it meets the sill if necessary.

First picture shows the window frame channel with the plastic that covers the string. With the window closed, the foam seals against the plastic about 2 inches of the total 3 inch length.

Second pictures shows the two foam strips in the window channel.

Thanks for the help WoW!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would cut and install the foam in the bottom of the channel as well.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

I could add foam there also, but I don't believe it would stop air. 

If you look at the last picture I posted you will see a channel in the outer frame where the string is. That channel runs all the way down to the sill. It's not covered with plastic like the top section. 

Foam in the window channel will do nothing to stop air in the outer frame channel. Again, strange/cheap design?

Or, maybe I'm not seeing what you're referring to.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I think you are missing what I am saying.

Foam in that channel at the bottom will stop/slow the chimney draft.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

Now I get it. Thanks WoW.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I wish I could find a picture of those buggers but I will have to drag one from the shop. 

Glad you got it figured out. Hope it helps.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

I would like to see a picture when you have the time.


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the information Steven. Actually what I was referring to are the felt pile seals around the window's sliding frame not the seal for the glass.

I did add some 3/4" wide foam to a few areas and that has helped. Still need to add foam where the window meets the sill.


----------

